# مميزات القيادة...



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2010)

مميزات القيادة...​ 

إذا أردت أن تكون او تكوني قائدا او قائدة يجذب الناس الجيدين إليه , المفتاح هو أن تصبح شخصا جيد لنفسك , القيادة هي القدرة على جذب شخص ما إلى المميزات , والمهارات , والفرص , التي تعرضها كمالك وكمدير وكشريك , وتعتبر القيادة التحدي الأكبر في الحياة .
المهم في القيادة هو ما ينقي لك مهاراتك. جميع القادة العظماء عملوا باستمرار على أنفسهم حتى اصبحوا أصحاب نفوذ , واليك بعض الخصائص :
1- تعلم أن تكون قويا ولكن لا تكون وقحا .: وهي خطوة إضافية يجب أن تأخذها لتصبح قائد قادر وقوي مع مدى واسع من الادراك . بعض الناس يخلطون بين الوقاحة والقوة . لان الوقاحة ليست حتى بديلا جيدا .


2- تعلم أن تكون لطيفا , ولكن لا تكون ضعيفا : يجب أن لا نخلط بين اللطف والضعف , فان اللطف ليس ضعفا , اللطافة هي نوع من القوة , يجب أن نكون لطفأ بشكل كافي عندما نتحدث عن الحقيقة. يجب أن نكون لطفأ بشكل كافي ونراعي شعور الآخرين بما فيه الكفاية لتوجيههم على الخط المستقيم .
3- تعلم أن تكون جريئ وليس شرسا : تستخدم الشراسة اليوم لأجل الفوز , لكي تبني تأثيرك يجب أن تمشي أمام مجموعتك , ويجب أن تكون لديك الرغبة لاخذ أول سهم , أن تعالج أول مشكلة , اكتشاف أول إشارة للخطر الذي يواجهك ومجموعتك .
4- يجب أن تتعلم أن تكون متواضعا ولكن أن لا تكون خجولا : ليس بمقدورك الوصول إلى حياة الترف عن طريق الخجل , بعض الناس يخلطون ما بين التواضع والخجل , فمن تواضع لله رفعه " فالتواضع مزية والخجل مرض , الخجل مأساة , قد يصبح مشكلة ولكن يمكن علاجه .
5- كن فخورا ولا تكن متغطرسا : يستخدم الفخر هذه الايام في التعبير عن الفوز , وتحلى بالفخر عن بنائك لطموحك , افتخر بأمتك افتخر بشعبك افتخر بجنسيتك , افتخر بانتاجاتك افتخر بانجازاتك .
وان المفتاح الرئيسي لكي تصبح قائدا فعالا هو أن تكون فخورا بدون أن تكون متغطرسا . في اعتقادي أن اسوأ أنواع التكبر هو التكبر بسبب الجهل .وذلك عندما لا تعرف بانك لا تعرف , والآن هذا النوع من التكبر لا يطاق ابدا , إذا كان شخصا ما ذكي ومتكبر فقد نتحمل ذلك لفترة , اما إذا كان الشخص جاهل ومتغطرس فهذا يأخذ علينا وقت كبير .
6- طور المرح بدون السخافة : ذلك امر مهم للقائد , في القيادة نتعلم انه من الجيد أن نكون طريفين لكن أن لا نكون سخيفين . من الجيد أن نكون مرحين ولكن لا نكون حمقا .
7- اخيرا تعامل مع الحقائق : التعاقد مع  الحقيقة . انقذ نفسك من المعاناة , بقبولك الحياة مثل ما هي , الحياة  متناغمة , بعض الناس ينظرون إليها نظرة مأساوية , ولكن يجب أن اعتقد بانها  متناغمة , أن كل الأحداث في الحياة هي نادرة , أنها ساحرة , اكتشفت أن  المهارات التي تعمل بشكل جيد مع قائد معين قد لا تعمل مطلقا مع قائد آخر ,  لكن المهارات الأساسية للقيادة يمكن أن تتشكل لتعمل بشكل جيد لكل شخص : في  العمل ومع المجتمع , والمنزل أيضا .


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

1- تعلم أن تكون قويا ولكن لا تكون وقحا ​
*النقطة دى مهمة جداا فى رائى
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2010)

*سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

*نصايح مهمه جدا
ثانكس كليموووووو​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (10 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا ياكليمو ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

مميزات رااااااااائعه يا كليمو 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2010)

> 1- تعلم أن تكون قويا ولكن لا تكون وقحا .:
> 
> 2- تعلم أن تكون لطيفا ,
> 3- تعلم أن تكون جريئ وليس شرسا :
> ...


_رائع كليمو موضوعك ومفيد جداا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_الرب يباركك_​


----------



## zama (11 فبراير 2010)

بجد أشكرك أوووووووووووى ع الموضوع الحكيم و الجميل ..

أننى أؤمن بحكمة " لا تكن جرئ لدرجة التهور ولا تكن شجاع لدرجةالتجبر " ..

أشكرك حبيبى ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو عالموضوع
الهام اوى 
والمميزات الرائعة


----------



## youhnna (11 فبراير 2010)

*خصائص مهمة اوى كليمو
يجب ان تتوفر فى كل قائد
وكل رب او ربة اسرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

روماني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

كوكو مان

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

اخي توني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

zama قال:


> بجد أشكرك أوووووووووووى ع الموضوع الحكيم و الجميل ..
> 
> أننى أؤمن بحكمة " لا تكن جرئ لدرجة التهور ولا تكن شجاع لدرجةالتجبر " ..
> 
> أشكرك حبيبى ..



اشكرك لثنائك اخي زاما

وشكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2010)

*

2- تعلم أن تكون لطيفا , ولكن لا تكون ضعيفا 

هذا ما أفضله  ... ممكن شخص يكون فيه الصفات

لكنه كئيب 


موضوع مهم ورائع ونصائح جميله

شكرا .... الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

يوحناااااا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 2- تعلم أن تكون لطيفا , ولكن لا تكون ضعيفا
> 
> ...


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2010)

القائد الممتاز يجب أن بتحلى بصفات ومميزات القائد الناجح وباعتقادي شحرورتي هذه المميزات مطابقة لك لأنك تتمتع وتتحلى بأخلاقية القائد الناجح ...فوق التميييييييييييز ...


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2010)

اني بل قال:


> القائد الممتاز يجب أن بتحلى بصفات ومميزات القائد الناجح وباعتقادي شحرورتي هذه المميزات مطابقة لك لأنك تتمتع وتتحلى بأخلاقية القائد الناجح ...فوق التميييييييييييز ...





كلام كبير هيدا يا شحرورة

ما بيكفيكي كلمة مشكووورة..

شو بعمل هلق...


----------



## اني بل (16 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه شغلة سهلة أنك تطبق هالكلام علينا وتكون قائدنا طبعا" بعد الرب واحنا كلنا بنحب هيك ههههههههههههههههههه هو كلام بسيط لمحبتك الواضحة


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

ردودك عسل يا شحرورة

مشكوووووووورة

الرب يباك حياتك


----------

